# Scenes from this weekend's yard sale



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 2, 2021)

*drooling*

yard saleing is absolutely one of my favorite activities...


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

In our younger years, my two sisters and I would get up really early to 'hit' the yard sales.  Always found some great items.  Those were the days...

I am not a morning person; so, I don't go to yards sales that start at 7 a.m. 

I did go to an estate sale a few months ago; nothing caught my eye.  So, I guess I'm over the excitement of going to yard sale after yard sale on a Saturday morning.

Hope you got plenty of nibbles, Deb.


----------



## Lee (Oct 2, 2021)

I like yard sales too but mostly I haunt the thrift stores or kijiji. We have four within a few blocks of each other. 

Deb, you have some pretty things out, those two flat rose vases with the bigger vase caught my eye.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

An some people on this board say I have junk...


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

What happened to a few cobalt blue items you had???????   Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 2, 2021)

@Lee  what's kijiji?  Never heard of it before...


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> What happened to a few cobalt blue items you had???????   Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh...View attachment 186978


 A dealer bought most of my blue Depression glass.


----------



## Lee (Oct 2, 2021)

SmoothSeas, Kijiji is a website for buying and selling, similar to Marketplace.

Quite popular here in Canada, guess you do not have it in the USA?


----------



## Jules (Oct 2, 2021)

I’d take the crockery pieces and the wicker basket.  

Surprised someone doesn’t want the pet carriers.

Like @PamfromTx I don’t get up early and have given up garage sales.


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2021)

When my sister was alive we would head to the yard sales every Sunday.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 2, 2021)

That butter churn is an antique so better take it off the table & go to a dealer to get more $$$   I see several more but too far away.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

More pics of the churn. No cracks or chips and it has the dasher. Sent a photo to an antique appraiser. His assessed value was between $200 and $250, Try to get that at a lawn sale. I put $100 on it and the most I was offered was $25.


----------



## jujube (Oct 2, 2021)

Yesterday, passing a large housing development, I saw "COMMUNITY GARAGE SALE SATURDAY" on a banner stretched along the wall.

Oh Goody, says I.  A free Saturday and a big sale. Haven't been garage sale-ing for forever.

So I hit it at 9 this morning.  Four, count 'em, four houses had items out.

One lady had a card table set up with six pairs of shoes and a purse, nothing else. 

 Another house had a table of old Avon goods. Again, nothing else.

Two sales on one street.  One had a few items for which they were asking near-retail prices.  The other one had 16 dining room chairs, a coffee table, and a car engine.  

It'll probably be a year before I fall for that again.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

As usual, I had some lulus stop.

One guy never responded when I tried to start a conversation. Only kept saying, "This all ya got?" Like I don't have enough.

Two people stopped and said they didn't have any money. This begs the question, "Why stop at a sale if you don't have money?" One said she was going to go home and get some money and come back. That was 5 hours ago. I'm still waiting.

A few seemed to take forever to look at things. They had to pick up each individual item and look at it for 5 minutes. I swar one guy was her for an hour and a half. Didn't buy anything, either.

A few people, especially women, expressed sympathy for my situation. (e.g. "Too much to handle for an old lady."  "It's a shame nobody wants this beautiful glass anymore.")


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

jujube said:


> Yesterday, passing a large housing development, I saw "COMMUNITY GARAGE SALE SATURDAY" on a banner stretched along the wall.
> 
> Oh Goody, says I.  A free Saturday and a big sale. Haven't been garage sale-ing for forever.
> 
> ...


That happened for out last community-wide garage sale weekend. Only 4 people signed up to be listed. That's not going to attract anyone from out-of-town.


----------



## Jules (Oct 2, 2021)

debodun said:


> "Too much to handle for an old lady."


Thanks.  Calling me an old lady really picks up my spirits.


----------



## Jules (Oct 2, 2021)

Not sure how far away that fellow that appraised the churn was. I’d set it aside at the new house and take a drive there next spring.  If you could get $150+, it would be worth it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks.  Calling me an old lady really picks up my spirits.


Can't get mad...it's the truth.


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2021)

Jules said:


> Not sure how far away that fellow that appraised the churn was.


I don't, either. Online appraisers oft don't give their location.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 2, 2021)

I just looked up a similar churn on eBay and they wanted $189. Instead of putting all that stuff out every weekend for lookie loos, You might be better off learning to list things on eBay.
After my wife passed away, I disposed of her Swarovsky crystal animal collection as well as a bunch of other stuff. The only thing is you have to pack and ship the stuff.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 2, 2021)

I saw a dropleaf table that caught my eye in Facebook's Marketplace; it is sooooooooo cute.  I hinted to my husband but he didn't say a word.     I even said that it would be a nice birthday gift. lol I think he has something else up his sleeve.


----------



## Irwin (Oct 2, 2021)

I put a bunch of stuff on my lawn earlier today that I'm giving away because I don't want to have to deal with people who haggle over three dollar items. So far, I got rid of a cot and a brand new color printer. 

Last weekend, I gave away my Marcy Home Gym, which I probably could have sold for $200 but I really didn't feel like dealing with people. Some kids came and got it and then complained a few days later because one of the cables was missing. Ungrateful little bastards.


----------



## Remy (Oct 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> An some people on this board say I have junk...


You don't. I would have left your sale with a purchase for sure.


----------



## Lee (Oct 3, 2021)

Deb, I would go crazy with some of your furniture as I love to redo something to modern it up.

The lines and workmanship make it so worthwhile or even restoring a piece to it's original beauty is satisfying.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I just looked up a similar churn on eBay and they wanted $189. Instead of putting all that stuff out every weekend for lookie loos, You might be better off learning to list things on eBay.


Can you imagine what it would cost to ship that churn? It weighs about 30 pounds and it's awkwardly shaped.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

Got rained out today. The forecast said it would rain, but not until late afternoon. LIARS!!!

I don't think I've had a sale this year that I didn't have to rush and pack it away in the rain.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2021)

Some of the things are really pretty. I hope you do much better after the rain.I have never been to a yard sale. My Husband knows I would never leave without buying something,


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2021)

Deb,
I think that junk is too harsh a term. I would call what you have unwanted collectibles. Over the past number of years people's attitudes have changed. Nobody does afternoon tea. Very few people hoist large dinner parties. Many homes have no place to store or display their collectibles.
People want things that can go in the dishwasher.
The basic question is how much time are you going to waste each weekend putting that stuff out, as opposed to getting your new house in order. It is obvious that all that stuff you put out will not fit in your new home. At some point you are going to have to get rid of all of it.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Can you imagine what it would cost to ship that churn? It weighs about 30 pounds and it's awkwardly shaped.


if you listed it online, you can  stipulate for collection only...


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

I even contacted the one auctioneer still doing auctions in this area. This is the correspondence:


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Deb,
> I think that junk is too harsh a term.


Well, some board members have used that term referring to my possessions. If you think what I'm trying to sell is worthy, imagine what I've already taken to the other house.


----------



## Lee (Oct 3, 2021)

Deb, if you are bound and determined to sell rather than donate you might try next week running your ad under antiques and collectibles. 

Price it low with "make and offer" signs or maybe ......drum roll

.................buy one get one free


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

That dealer that came to look at my roll-top desk told me to take my price tags off of EVERYTHING and just take whatever the first person offered. I wonder how that would work in the grocery store?


----------



## Kaila (Oct 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> This is the correspondence:


Gosh, that's many more no's than yes's, of what they accept. 
Seems very limited.  I wasn't aware of that.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

That's probably what's selling right now. Can't give away he items he mentioned he doesn't take. I know.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

Lee said:


> Deb, if you are bound and determined to sell rather than donate you might try next week running your ad under antiques and collectibles.
> 
> Price it low with "make and offer" signs or maybe ......drum roll
> 
> .................buy one get one free


I just don't have antiques. 70% of my sale is household items. I was surprised nobody as interested in these old newspapers - most date in the late 1910's to early 1920s, one is from 1862 (Lincoln was alive then).


----------



## Lee (Oct 3, 2021)

Deb, so if 70% is household items then do it the same, buy 1 get 1 free

While they are looking for the free item they could find something else too, offer that at half price.

Or you could do what some of the thrift stores do.....give them a bag and tell them to fill it up for $5 $10 off a table marked as such.

They sell clothes and curtains with the same method of stuff a bag. The more they stuff the more you do not have to move.

I know this is hard, we all have things that we think should be worth more, but if time is running out we do what we have to do.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

I have a big display of free items and no stipulation that anyone has to buy anything to take any free things. I did see a few people take a thing or two, but 90% is still there.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 3, 2021)

If I was closer I see a lot of stuff I would give good $$$ for.  Especially the butter churn.  I would have given you the $150..00 for it.  The red glass things.  Also a blue teapot I think.  I see a lot more than I can remember as your post is too far up the line now.  You have a lot of very good things.
  My wife & I use to go to garage/lawn sales here before she passed.  If it was a lawn sale I would always ask them how much are you asking for your lawn?  We always had fun &  bought many good things.   

 We did go to some what I would call junk sales that were in town.  Broken glasses, bent teapots parts missing from things, shoes with holes worn in them.  Same with clothes lots of rips & stains.  One place had depression glass that was all glued together.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> I have a big display of free items and no stipulation that anyone has to buy anything to take any free things. I did see a few people take a thing or two, but 90% is still there.


If nobody wants it, even for free, dump it.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

bowmore said:


> If nobody wants it, even for free, dump it.


I was just going to say that my garbage bin is in for a big treat tomorrow.


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 3, 2021)

bowmore said:


> I just looked up a similar churn on eBay and they wanted $189. Instead of putting all that stuff out every weekend for lookie loos, You might be better off learning to list things on eBay.
> After my wife passed away, I disposed of her Swarovsky crystal animal collection as well as a bunch of other stuff. The only thing is you have to pack and ship the stuff.


That's easy.  Just take it all to a UPS store in your area & they will pack it, label & ship it for you.  I've done this a lot.  My UPS store is about 20 miles from me but will work it, as I don't have to find or buy boxes labels & take them somewhere to get shipped.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> That's easy.  Just take it all to a UPS store in your area & they will pack it, label & ship it for you.  I've done this a lot.  My UPS store is about 20 miles from me but will work it, as I don't have to find or buy boxes labels & take them somewhere to get shipped.


That is a great idea, Tom. I have done that. However, before I retired, I worked  in a company that had a shipping dept. I got aall my boxes and packing material there. I paid for the shipping.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

Still, shipping costs add significantly to the price. Difficult enough to get people to buy in person for in-hand prices. Say it would cost $200 to ship the crocks and the price of the item itself is $100. That gonna cost someone $300. Who would pay that?


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

If everyone that stopped that said they didn't have any money and were going to go home and get some and come back actually did, I'd have half of what I do.


----------



## tinytn (Oct 3, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> If I was closer I see a lot of stuff I would give good $$$ for.  Especially the butter churn.  I would have given you the $150..00 for it.  The red glass things.  Also a blue teapot I think.  I see a lot more than I can remember as your post is too far up the line now.  You have a lot of very good things.
> My wife & I use to go to garage/lawn sales here before she passed.  If it was a lawn sale I would always ask them how much are you asking for your lawn?  We always had fun &  bought many good things.
> 
> We did go to some what I would call junk sales that were in town.  Broken glasses, bent teapots parts missing from things, shoes with holes worn in them.  Same with clothes lots of rips & stains.  One place had depression glass that was all glued together.


The asking of ,how much for your lawn ??, cracked me up.!!!. great sense of humor , young man..!!


----------



## Tom 86 (Oct 3, 2021)

debodun said:


> Still, shipping costs add significantly to the price. Difficult enough to get people to buy in person for in-hand prices. Say it would cost $200 to ship the crocks and the price of the item itself is $100. That gonna cost someone $300. Who would pay that?


When you sell something to a person far away, tell them they have to "PAY" the shipping costs.  If they want it bad enough, they will pay it.    I've done that with a few things. Take it to UPS & tell them the person buying it is paying for the shipping.  I have to take an email from them to prove it though.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

More than  a few people, usually women, will pick out some small items that might come to $2 or $3, then announce they only have 25 or 50 cents. If they think they can gyp me like that, they're mistaken. I'm sure if they really wanted these things, they could scrape it together. One woman had to go car seat diving and I got paid in pennies and other coins with some sticky dark goo or look like they got run over by a steamroller. Another came back this morning with $50 I wanted for a watercolor seascape. Yesterday it was, "Will you take $20 for it because that's all I have."

It's the PRINCIPLE, not the money!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 3, 2021)

Don't "long" and "high" mean the same thing?  "Width", that's the word you meant.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 3, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/1970393576541098/


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Don't "long" and "high" mean the same thing?  "Width", that's the word you meant.


No, long is width


----------



## bowmore (Oct 3, 2021)

Deb, seriously, you could write a book called "People I met at my yard sale", sort of like the "People at Walmart" idea


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2021)

I did. Posted it in humor section.

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/types-of-garage-sale-customers.60295/


----------



## Remy (Oct 5, 2021)

"we accept guns" Of coarse. A lot of what they list that they don't want, does sell on E bay. I'm a thrifter so don't buy vintage online but I look up stuff sometimes and judging by some people who thrift and resell, (YouTube videos) that stuff does sell.


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2021)

A man stopped who was interested in historic items, especially relating to George Washington. I have some, but most are already packed up and moved to the other house. It will be a while before I find them, with maybe the exception of the crock. I know where that is.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm guilty of being a reseller...

I'm also guilty of being a 'collector'  -  you collect this, you collect that  -  consequently you wind up with way too much stuff.

One of the things I used to collect was cookbooks - 'specially those comb-binding fund raising ones.  Probably had about 1.5 K of them.   And then came the advent of the internet.  Once I discovered the WWW, I rarely looked at any of those cookbooks again.

eBay was in it's infancy about the time I was fittin' to retire from Chicago to Florida and them cookbooks were a hot item back then and the snipers would run the bids way up high.

Any way, 'reselling' turned into a lucrative side-hustle.  There was the thrill of the hunt and putting an item in the hands of someone who appreciated it...


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2021)

I have three large boxes of cookbooks. I thought there'd be more interest. I might have sold 3 this year. I have a few of those plastic spiral ones put out by religious or civic groups.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

The cookbooks with the plastic spiral bindings are usually darned good. The people who contribute their recipes are going to contribute their best ones.


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2021)

They were good cooks back in the day.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2021)

You're right, Deb. Back in the day, it was use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without...and that extended to what was in the pantry/ice box. I personally like basic "meat and potatoes" cooking. I like it a whole lot better than keto-friendly, gluten-free, no salt, no cholesterol, no fat, no flavor, no fun, and it's a whole lot more satisfying than skimpy portions that are "styled" on a plate. A for instance...Monday night we had roast beast, mashed potatoes/gravy, green beans and whole kernel corn. Last night was meatloaf, mac & cheese, broccoli. Both meals sure did look good on the plate, and I sure did feel like I'd had a meal when my plate was cleaned


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2021)

I still think about a scene in a movie I saw once where an elderly lady was complaining about her daughter-in-law.  She said, " They had to go out to dinner last night. She couldn't cook because she didn't have the "ingredients".  In my day, we didn't use ingredients to cook...we just used whatever we had!"  

I'm going to start using that excuse......"I don't have the ingredients."  "Whadda ya mean? The refrigerator and freezer is stuffed with stuff!"  "Yes, but I don't have ingredients........"


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Tom 86 said:


> You have a lot of very good things.
> My wife & I use to go to garage/lawn sales here before she passed. If it was a lawn sale I would always ask them how much are you asking for your lawn? We always had fun & bought many good things.


I enjoyed reading your post, here. It's sweet and funny.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 5, 2021)

Deb, those historical newspapers look very fascinating!

If no one buys them, then I wonder if any  school, or a history department at a Univ or High school, or um.... a library, or historical society might love for others to be able to enjoy them?


----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2021)

Those newspapers might be a bit heavy for shipping but there’s no fear of breakage.  Maybe someone at a distance would be willing to buy them.  

It’s over 25 years since I accidentally tossed my spiral bound Alberta Farm Women’s cookbook.  I’m still sad about it.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 5, 2021)

Jules said:


> Those newspapers might be a bit heavy for shipping but there’s no fear of breakage.  Maybe someone at a distance would be willing to buy them.
> 
> *It’s over 25 years since I accidentally tossed my spiral bound Alberta Farm Women’s cookbook.  I’m still sad about it.*


Treasure Recipes Cookbook Alliance Women Alberta Canada     *on eBay $12.95 + shipping*​


----------



## Jules (Oct 5, 2021)

Thanks @bowmore.  That’s not the one.  

Just googled it again and photos of what it looked like.



That first one is about what mine looked like.  I’ve never used a cookbook so much.  It was a gift in 1970.


----------



## Remy (Oct 6, 2021)

@debodun I've enjoyed the cookie recipes you posted. I'd have to sub out the dairy and egg but some of those looked really good.

Regarding the guy wanting the George Washington stuff, did you get his number? I think you can have sales at your new place also once all is unpacked and you decide what you really want to keep for yourself only.


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2021)

Remy said:


> @debodun
> 
> Regarding the guy wanting the George Washington stuff, did you get his number?


I know him and how to contact him. He's bought from me before and is an end collector, so he can pay near fair market value - not like a dealer that has to make 400% profit.

I Googled the crock and similar ones are selling in the $100 to $150 range.


----------



## WheatenLover (Oct 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> It’s over 25 years since I accidentally tossed my spiral bound Alberta Farm Women’s cookbook.  I’m still sad about it.


This sounds like it may be what you want.
https://www.amazon.com/COOK-Third-W...omen's+Union+of+Alberta&qid=1633554797&sr=8-1

In the Buy Used box on the far upper right, click on Monkeyflower Books and ask them if it is the correct version. It was published in 1965. 

There is another one on Amazon that was published in 1952.


----------



## Jules (Oct 6, 2021)

Thanks, @WheatenLover   There’s no photo of the book and they don’t deliver to Canada.  I will get in touch with them and maybe when the border open up, I’ll be able to go to Spokane.  We used to go there occasionally.


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2021)

One woman didn't have enough money to buy what she wanted and asked if I'd take a check. I refused. She reiterated that it was a good check. I suggested that she go over to the convenience store and use the ATM. She just laughed and said she had to go to a bank in Glens Falls (which is roughly 30 miles one way) to get money. I thought I was the only Luddite left in the world.


----------



## PamfromTx (Oct 8, 2021)

debodun said:


> One woman didn't have enough money to buy what she wanted and asked if I'd take a check. I refused. She reiterated that it was a good check. I suggested that she go over to the convenience store and use the ATM. She just laughed and said she had to go to a bank in Glens Falls (which is roughly 30 miles one way) to get money. I thought I was the only Luddite left in the world.


Sounds so sneaky, Deb.


----------



## Kaila (Oct 8, 2021)

It sounds odd to me too, Deb.  I wouldn't take the check, either.

Why go to yard sales without taking any money at all?  If a person likes yard sales, wouldn't they plan to have a even a small personal collection for that purpose, so they could enjoy going?

And who would plan to buy things at yard sales, instead of just look, if they didn't?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2021)

Maybe she didn't think she'd find anything that expensive. I'm not selling an original signed watercolor for $2.


----------



## Jules (Oct 8, 2021)

Wishing for great weather for you this weekend.


----------



## bowmore (Oct 8, 2021)

Love this one!


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2021)

Ha! That cartoon reminds me of a man that stopped a few years ago when I had a sale. He looked around, then handed me his business card and said, "When you get done fooling around, call me." I looked at the card which said he was a junk removal business.

I'm not doing a sale this week. Too many, too close together, and people won't stop figuring they've already seen what I have. Also the weather is overcast and blustery. I'd just get set up and it woudl start raining like it usually does.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 9, 2021)

When will you totally move to your new home?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2021)

I wish I knew. I started on the kitchen Thursday. That's the last major room.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 11, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wish I knew. I started on the kitchen Thursday. That's the last major room.


How exciting to be seeing daylight at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2021)

I just sold my beloved date palm tree. I started it from a pit 25 years ago. Just too large to take to my other house - it's about 7 feet tall. I just hope the new owner takes good care of it.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 15, 2021)

Wow, from a pit?  Now that's special!  How much did you get, if I may ask?


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 15, 2021)

kinda sad, actually.

when I relocated from Florida, I had to rehome my staghorn fern; it never would've been happy in this climate.  she was way too huge to have been a house plant.

I know she has a good new home and is lovingly cared for, but I still miss that plant...


----------



## terry123 (Oct 16, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> kinda sad, actually.
> 
> when I relocated from Florida, I had to rehome my staghorn fern; it never would've been happy in this climate.  she was way too huge to have been a house plant.
> 
> I know she has a good new home and is lovingly cared for, but I still miss that plant...


I had a beautiful staghorn also and left it for the new owner who asked me to leave it for her.  I still miss mine too.


----------



## Wren (Oct 16, 2021)

Remy said:


> You don't. I would have left your sale with a purchase for sure.


Me too, I collect green glassware and a couple of items caught my eye, pity you’re so far away Deb !


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2021)

Pepper said:


> How much did you get, if I may ask?


$30


----------



## bowmore (Oct 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> I wish I knew. I started on the kitchen Thursday. That's the last major room.


Deb, from the pictures you posted some time ago, toss everything. No kitchen needs that much stuff. This is what a kitchen should look like:


----------



## Kaila (Oct 16, 2021)

debodun said:


> $30


What's (more)  important to me, with a plant I've started and then tended for such a long time, that I cannot keep,
 is that you found someone who wants it and will take care of it.  
That they would pay for it, shows they value it.


----------

